# Double rail frame alternative



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

This looks like a nice alternative to doing a double rail frame with diamond plate/marine plywood - cheaper, lighter, and modular. 

Of course with a couple speed rail fittings, some pipe scraps, and some marine plywood you could also build your own. Then just leave the speed rail joints in place and attach/remove the side boards as needed. 

NRS Side Rail Racks


----------



## Turner (Oct 10, 2006)

Raftus, I saw you were selling a two part frame for a 14' Hyside on the swap. Is that still available or did you already sell it? You seem to be knowledgeable about frames and I have a 14' Hyside I'm looking for a frame for. What do you recommend? Buying one/making one?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Sean will those fit a DRE frame?


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't think NRS makes LoPro's for 1.5 IPS tube, just 1.25 IPS - so no. But you can totally make them yourself - or ask DRE to make them for you.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

That NRS cat frame is set up for fishing— 

One reason to build a double-rail frame for whitewater is that the extra lengthwise members stiffen it, making it less likely the joints will loosen up in the thumpers. So I'd probably do the double rail option (same # of Lowe-Pros) and join the crossmembers for the seat, etc. to the inboard rail.

That way you get side decks plus more bracing, for about the same bucks.


----------



## spankey (Jul 22, 2008)

Raftus I like the way you think, modular, me too.

numbers one, I don'r mean to be stupid but what is a Lowe-Pro?

I built my own frame and used 1.9" OD ( sold as 1.5 ID)tubing with Hollander Speed rail fittings. 
I looked into using the 2" or 1" thick by 10-12 wide aluminum stadium, bench, seating rails, like you see at a baseball game. they are light and strong but its about 200 bucks plus shipping for 2-10' pieces but still cheaper than aluminum diamond plate but I don't have double rails so I need the support of the bench seat. Aluminum Seating, Inc. - all aluminum plank for bleacher, bench, picnic table I used marine plywood for removable floors in each section so I can select if we want to fish or float/white water. Jacks Plastic Welding tubes 28" x 17.5' blunt nose


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

A LowePro (think I'm spelling it right) is the proprietary NRS frame joint, basically a cast body with a dowel end that fits inside 1-1/4" IPS aluminum pipe (needs to be pinned or bolted) and a U-bolt at right angles that fits over a 1-1/4" IPS frame rail (and can slide when loosened). 

There are pictures on the NRS website. 

I love the modular approach. Seems like I change my frame setups every season, or sometimes every trip.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Turner, I have already sold the frame and hopefully it's new owner will be getting a lot of enjoyment out of it for years to come.

As far as buying vs making a frame here are my thoughts:

Local shops like DRE, AAA, Riverboat Works, and others will custom make just about anything you want. And national shops will sell you pre-made ones. That said there is nothing magical about a raft frame - most of the components are off the shelf - or have been bent, welded, or modified in a fairly simple way. I haven't tried it myself, but several people have told me that most muffler shops can bend 1.5 IPS 6063 aluminum for a few bucks and a case of beer. And you can buy foot bars pre-made if you don't want to bend it yourself - or you can make it out of speed rail joints. The only thing that usually gets welded is the oar tower - and you can just buy that pre-made.

The actual aluminum tube and fittings aren't that expensive. And cutting tube just requires the appropriate saw and blade.

Right now i am debating which path to take. I want one frame to do it all - day trips, expeditions, and maybe also work as a stern mount. So I want removable side boards and a single rail design. I also want the main rails to breakdown so I can go from a three or four bay setup to a single bay set-up. I also intend to have a floor in the rowers compartment for securing rocket boxes and making scouting easier. 

The main thing i am debating about is seating options. Initially i was going to go with a slide board - i really loved rowing them in Alaska. But a slide board takes up a lot of length in the frame (partially because I am 6'5") and would limit me to 3 bays. So I am thinking more about a flip up seat bracket.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

jaydrury did this for his DRE frame- I'll hit him up and tell him to post photos of his project. It came out looking / functioning well.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

raftus said:


> Initially i was going to go with a slide board - i really loved rowing them in Alaska.


You'll think I'm a stupid bugger (and it's true), but what's a slide board? One of those lengthwise plank thingies? Think I saw one on a stern frame (for a guide to row a paddle raft.)


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Chip - you got it. its just a board you slide back and forth on. NRS offers one in a stern mount. The advantages to it are:
1. when rowing backwards it makes it easy to get your legs, which are usually a lot stronger than your arms, involved.
2. If you are stacking boats with frames on them the seat doesn't interfere. 
3. They are cheap and easy to make.
4. they reasonably fit different sized rowers w/o adjustments.

El Flaco - I would love to see photos of a similar set-up. Thank you.


----------



## spankey (Jul 22, 2008)

*pics*

here are a couple of pics of the build. I did go the Harbor freight and buy a horizontal band saw. It was a really sturdy looking one that will last me the rest of my life for 139.99.

the single removable wheel will is removable and will also be replaced with a two wheel system like on the rear. The front belly bar for fishing pulls straight up and removed. The rear belly bar has wheels on the bottom that slides up for in water and down for land via a brass spring pin. The top "cross T" fittings on the belly bar slide joint come apart so I can disconnect the top "t"and pivot from the bottom "T" backwards and that way the wheels are under the frame and the belly bar is in the down position. I am still refining this frame. I am going to keep the length but remove a couple of bay bars and some uprights to make it lighter, The nice part about this homebuilt frame is I can configure it with an Allen wrench.

I am a big heavy guy and thats why I wanted all the support.

friends will help you carry stuff , a real friend will help you carry a body.


----------



## smallie (Jan 16, 2008)

spankey, I can't see you pics. Can you pm them to me?


----------

